
What If Reddit Was Paid with No Ads and Privacy Focused? - happppy
Would you pay monthly to use Reddit with No Ads at all and privacy focused?
======
lm28469
Most people on reddit consume content, low value content most of the time, no
one would pay for that.

Creators and niche topics are not what keeps reddit alive.

------
rchaud
the people on HN might go for it. The hundred-odd million who spend time on
r/pics, r/aww, r/publicfreakout etc...hard pass. No one's paying money to
upvote cute pets and public streetfights.

~~~
happppy
I find r/AskReddit more interesting.

------
cloudcloud9
I'm not seeing ads on Reddit anyway. uBlock origin does this perfectly!

~~~
happppy
what about privacy?

------
sarcasmatwork
No. Will their leadership, and policy change?? They dont need more money, they
abuse what they get.

